# Burkeapolooza II:  February 17-18th



## thetrailboss (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, it is shaping up that some folks are going to be at Burke on February 17th.  Right now RIDEr, his significant other, AndyZee, Vi, myself, and Ms. TB will be skiing, weather permitting.  Snow date will be on Sunday.  

Feel free to post here or PM if you are interested.  

Meeting time and place to be set.  Probably meeting at Sherburne and Apres at Bear Den (MidBurke).  

:beer:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 1, 2007)

Second season I'm trying to get to Burke, looking good this year, can't wait.


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 1, 2007)

It will be my first AZ outing.  Absolutely looking forward to it. 

:beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 3, 2007)

Bump.  6 inches of pow at Burke today.  More on the way hopefully.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 5, 2007)

Be there or be square  TB, how does Burke compare to Pico?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 5, 2007)

I'll most likely be there


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Be there or be square  TB, how does Burke compare to Pico?



VERY similar.  

Old school terrain, steep fall line, great views, no crowds.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 5, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> VERY similar.
> 
> Old school terrain, steep fall line, great views, no crowds.


 

Good stuff! So who else is in? Going once, going twice.......................


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 5, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Good stuff! So who else is in? Going once, going twice.......................



Let me put it this way:  do you like Summit Glades?  That is like East Bowl.  Upper KA?  Try Powderhorn or Wilderness.  Upper Pike?  Warren's Way.  49er?  Dippers.  Sunset '71?  Willoughby.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 5, 2007)

Sold!


----------



## Sky (Feb 6, 2007)

Hey Boss...not looking good for me.  Sorry pal.  I did the math...even talked to the three boys to see if they wanted to go.  I think we're hunting for something closer.  Google has it @ 4 hrs.  It takes me three to get to Cannon and I'd have to cruise past there to hit Burke.  :<


----------



## andyzee (Feb 6, 2007)

Sky521 said:


> Hey Boss...not looking good for me. Sorry pal. I did the math...even talked to the three boys to see if they wanted to go. I think we're hunting for something closer. Google has it @ 4 hrs. It takes me three to get to Cannon and I'd have to cruise past there to hit Burke. :<


 

Dude, would have been great to meet you!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 6, 2007)

Sky521 said:


> Hey Boss...not looking good for me.  Sorry pal.  I did the math...even talked to the three boys to see if they wanted to go.  I think we're hunting for something closer.  Google has it @ 4 hrs.  It takes me three to get to Cannon and I'd have to cruise past there to hit Burke.  :<



Where are you coming from?  FWIW it is about 45 mins past Cannon....though if you are coming up 91, it is just over two hours from the MA/VT border.


----------



## thebigo (Feb 6, 2007)

Glad I clicked on this thread, as of now I'll plan on meeting you guys.

Looks like a big crowd, any contacts at burke that could give us the special AZ group rate? :wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 7, 2007)

thebigo said:


> Glad I clicked on this thread, as of now I'll plan on meeting you guys.
> 
> Looks like a big crowd, any contacts at burke that could give us the special AZ group rate? :wink:



I wish you had asked earlier....


----------



## Sky (Feb 7, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Where are you coming from?  FWIW it is about 45 mins past Cannon....though if you are coming up 91, it is just over two hours from the MA/VT border.



I live right on the MA/RI border south of Worcester.  93 would be the best shot.  91 is out.

AZ...sorry it's not happening this time man.  There will come a time...Don't you worry.  Up until today...the 17th was on the "raggedy" edge.  But with this new HOT deadline...I'm toast.  Big doin's at work.  Very tight schedule through 21 Feb.

Bang Camaro show @ the Paradise on the 24th.   www.bangcamaro.com


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2007)

There's still time to get in on some of this:  







:wink:

And we need to set a meeting place and time for Saturday.


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks like a chance of snow all week to allow for some great trail riding and glade skiing...


----------



## awf170 (Feb 11, 2007)

Just saw this... I might be able to make it sunday.  Who will be there sunday?  

Edit: Are there any discounts for passholders at other mountains at Burke?


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll be there both Saturday and Sunday.  Would be great to see you there Austin.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2007)

awf170 said:


> Just saw this... I might be able to make it sunday.  Who will be there sunday?
> 
> Edit: Are there any discounts for passholders at other mountains at Burke?



I am there early on Sunday AM.  8am-12noon probably.  

There are no discounts in effect for that day because it is a holiday weekend.  Otherwise, you could ski from 12:15-4 for $15.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2007)

In terms of a place and time to meet:  

Andy Zee is coming from Killington, so that is a long drive.  

I am coming from WRJ with Ms. TB.  

Rider is coming from Littleton.

from_the_nek is coming from Lyndonville.  

How about:

*10 am out front of the Sherburne Base Lodge*????


----------



## awf170 (Feb 11, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> I am there early on Sunday AM.  8am-12noon probably.
> 
> There are no discounts in effect for that day because it is a holiday weekend.  Otherwise, yuo could ski from 12:15-4 for $15.



Dang.  I would say I'm 50%.  If all the glades are skiable by then I will probably be in.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 11, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> In terms of a place and time to meet:
> 
> Andy Zee is coming from Killington, so that is a long drive.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds good to me.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2007)

And out front as in, over toward the HSQ base.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2007)

And Steve just posted *some of his pics* from his visit today.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 11, 2007)

burke was "okay" today  wish i could make it, but full price lift ticket skiing is not in the cards for me this season since i have prepaid for skiing at so many other ski areas. enjoy burke to those planning on joining thetrailboss. you guys couldn't have a better guide to the mountain and burke is guaranteed to be the least crowded 2000 vert ski area in new england for the holiday weekend with exception of saddleback.


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 11, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> *10 am out front of the Sherburne Base Lodge*????




Sounds good. Looks like an easy quad to Mid-Burke from there.


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 11, 2007)

What is the radio frequency for AZ meetings?  Figured it would be easy to get everybody on a radio since I'm only somewhat certain of what everybody looks like.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 11, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> In terms of a place and time to meet:
> 
> Andy Zee is coming from Killington, so that is a long drive.
> 
> ...


 
This is for Saturday, right? That's the only day I can make it.


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought so... even though that could also be the meeting place for Sunday if anybody was going to be around.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2007)

andyzee said:


> This is for Saturday, right? That's the only day I can make it.



YES.  

For Sunday, I will be at the Willoughby Quad at 8am.  Probably with The Dawn Patrol as well.

And I don't carry a radio.  FWIW I am pretty easy to pick out....and Andy Zee knows my mug.  :wink:


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 11, 2007)

One less thing to carry if you don't have a radio TB.  I look like the guy on the left of the photo below... if you look for my buddy on the right you're at Breckenridge...


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 11, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> YES.
> For Sunday, I will be at the Willoughby Quad at 8am.  Probably with The Dawn Patrol as well.



That works for me.  I'm an early riser and love first tracks... might take a few runs on Saturday before we meet up at 10am (Saturday that is).


----------



## andyzee (Feb 11, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> YES.
> 
> For Sunday, I will be at the Willoughby Quad at 8am. Probably with The Dawn Patrol as well.
> 
> And I don't carry a radio. FWIW I am pretty easy to pick out....and Andy Zee knows my mug. :wink:


 

Hehe, good one! Guess everyone should meet up with me first and then I'll track down TB. You all know me, right? :grin:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2007)

RIDEr:  

I will PM you my cell# for Saturday and Sunday.  

And I don't know what they do for the 8am openings...they've been reserving the 8-9am slot for passholders, but who knows....

Worst case: we can try to meet (on Sunday that is).


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 11, 2007)

Just to be clear:

*Saturday, February 17, 2007.  10am.  Burke Mountain.  Sherburne Base Area (on the snow....on the HSQ side of the landing).*

:wink:


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 11, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> RIDEr:
> And I don't know what they do for the 8am openings...they've been reserving the 8-9am slot for passholders, but who knows....



Thanks for the heads up on the time... don't sweet sending your cell number since I got a feel for what everybody looks like through previous photos...


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm sorry I won't be able to make it over, but if this past weekend was fantastic at Burke. With the new snow expected this week, you guys will have a great time!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 12, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Just to be clear:
> 
> *Saturday, February 17, 2007.  10am.  Burke Mountain.  Sherburne Base Area (on the snow....on the HSQ side of the landing).*
> 
> :wink:



I will most likely already be skiing (starting at 8:00) Saturday morning. I will plan to meet the group at 10:15-10:20 at the Willoughby Quad. Just look for this guy (borrowed pic from Riverc0il) 





With the amount of snow I am desperately hoping for out of this upcoming storm I probably won't make the run to the lower lodge. If the glades are wide open I will probably be in and out of the trees most of the day. For those of you that can't make it, that's too bad. It could be an epic weekend with me, TrailBoss and the other 10 people skiing there on a holiday weekend :-o 
I recommend fence sitters to suck it up and just do it. You will not regret it :razz:


----------



## awf170 (Feb 12, 2007)

FromtheNEK, are you going to be there Sunday too?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 12, 2007)

Sunday is looking tougher for me....my schedule is just out of control....


----------



## andyzee (Feb 13, 2007)

When the snow from tomorrow's storm is all tracked out at other resorts, I imagine it should still be nice and fresh at Burke?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Feb 13, 2007)

Any chance of you skiing it on Monday?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 13, 2007)

andyzee said:


> When the snow from tomorrow's storm is all tracked out at other resorts, I imagine it should still be nice and fresh at Burke?



Yes.



			
				BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> Any chance of you skiing it on Monday?



No.  Not me at least.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 13, 2007)

Sunday mornings I play hockey from 7:00 to 8. I will likely be to the mtn by 10. I haven't determined my exact schedule for the weekend (I'll definitely be there Saturday). I may ski a bit on Monday as well but probably not all day (unless I am STILL skiing knee deep Pow  ).


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 13, 2007)

Additionally, I may do some BC skiing up around the Lake Willougby area this weekend as well which would most likely occur on Monday.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 13, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> Additionally, I may do some BC skiing up around the Lake Willougby area this weekend as well which would most likely occur on Monday.




Hmmm.... Keep me updated on this.  Sounds like fun.  Especially if there is 2 ft. of untracked powder.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm out.  When there is going to be epic skiing everywhere I can't push myself to drive an extra hour or so.  I might be up at Burke later in the week though.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

awf170 said:


> I'm out.  When there is going to be epic skiing everywhere I can't push myself to drive an extra hour or so.  I might be up at Burke later in the week though.



Have fun fighting with the crowds.  You should hook up with us at some point though...it is worth the drive and much easier to get to than Wildcat or Jay.


----------



## awf170 (Feb 14, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Have fun fighting with the crowds.



I will. :razz:

I really hope I don't have to fight with crowds on Cardigan.  



thetrailboss said:


> You should hook up with us at some point though...



Yeah, I'll try to.  I will be able to ski monday, tuesday, thursday, and sunday over vacation.  For the rest of the season I will be able to make it tuesday, thursday, or sunday.



thetrailboss said:


> it is worth the drive and much easier to get to than Wildcat or Jay.



Easier than Jay, yes.  But when I go to Jay I can usually hitch a ride with Steve, which makes the drive not too bad since I only have to drive to St. J.

Easier than Wildcat, no.  Route 16 may suck, but I can get to Wildcat in 2:40, since Cannon is 2:15 for me I don't think there is anyway I can get to Burke in under 3 hours.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2007)

awf170 said:


> I'm out. When there is going to be epic skiing everywhere I can't push myself to drive an extra hour or so. I might be up at Burke later in the week though.


 
Damn, and I was looking so forward to kick, I mean meeting you!


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 14, 2007)

More snow for us...


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow.  This is going to be the best weekend of the season...and we said that last weekend and the weekend before!!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 14, 2007)

My schedule is shaping up like this...
Thursday: Dawn patrol -  morning 5:45 AM to 7:30 AM
Saturday: Burke 8:00 to close
Sunday: Still questionable as to when if I'll get out (have to spend some time witht e fiance this weeknd  ).
Monday: May start at Burke in the morning for a few lift served warm-up runs and then head for the Back Country up near Lake Willoughby (definite now). I may make an entire day out of the back country and do serveral laps depending on conditions at Burke. There will likely be 3-4 (or more) feet :-o  of untouched pow up there that has been accumulating 3-5 inches at at time during our cold stretch. Add on a couple-3 feet today and Huala! heaven.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 14, 2007)

Just found this thread. Been planning a trip to Burke and it's finally happening this Saturday. It's great that AZers will be meeting up and would love to join you. Problem is I'm driving up from Boston and doubt if I can make the 10 am meeting. Where can I meet you folks at noon? If it's too much of a hassle, no worries. Can't wait to finally experience the place everyone around here raves about.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

snowmonster said:


> Just found this thread. Been planning a trip to Burke and it's finally happening this Saturday. It's great that AZers will be meeting up and would love to join you. Problem is I'm driving up from Boston and doubt if I can make the 10 am meeting. Where can I meet you folks at noon? If it's too much of a hassle, no worries. Can't wait to finally experience the place everyone around here raves about.



Snowmonster--

PM me and we can exchange phone numbers.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

And by the way.....if you are not sure about coming or not, *I have at least 24 reasons WHY you should come...* and that is as of 4:45pm.  :wink:


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> And by the way.....if you are not sure about coming or not, *I have at least 24 reasons WHY you should come...* and that is as of 4:45pm. :wink:


 :lol:  :lol:


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 14, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> And by the way.....if you are not sure about coming or not, *I have at least 24 reasons WHY you should come...* and that is as of 4:45pm.  :wink:



That's 24 reasons why I'm probably going to wake up at 4 am on Saturday to drive up to the NEK! All this thinking snow is finally paying off.

trailboss, sent you a PM.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 14, 2007)

burke was unreal today. refilling boot to knee deep all day long, untracked every run from open to close. i doubt there will be much powder left for the weekend after thursday and friday skiers and riders are done with the snow, but i am sure you guys will still find occasional pockets of powder, especially in the woods.

NEK, enjoy that dawn patrol tomorrow morning, probably gonna be one of the best run of your life! fwiw, burke did not have any groomed terrain today, so you will probably be breaking trail.


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 14, 2007)

:smile:

I love not only the 4:45pm sentence, but the next sentence on the heavy snow not starting yet.....


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 14, 2007)

Quick question... there is a downhill biking trail at the top of Burke (next to the fire tower), but it doesn't appear to be a trail in the winter.  Has anybody skied it?  If so, how much of a snow base is needed to ski it?


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

RIDEr said:


> Quick question... there is a downhill biking trail at the top of Burke (next to the fire tower), but it doesn't appear to be a trail in the winter.  Has anybody skied it?  If so, how much of a snow base is needed to ski it?



If you are thinking of the trail that I know, it is probably skiable and it is downright gnarly....


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 14, 2007)

OK, so we have a great sign up going here so far....

Trailboss
Ms. Trailboss
Andy Zee
Vi
from_the_nek
snowmonster
RIDEr
Ms. RIDEr
nekgirl?
the_original_trailboss?  

Did I miss anyone???


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> OK, so we have a great sign up going here so far....
> 
> Trailboss
> Ms. Trailboss
> ...


 

Damn, shaping up! Oh, my friend will be coming up as well, he only posted a couple of times on KZone as Idahoskier and he'll be there with his girl.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2007)

Burke reporting 36" as of 6:50 this morning!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2007)

Add two more folks to the list...two friends of mine from Lyndon.  Wow, this is going to be a huge group.  If you aren't here, you are square!


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2007)

New list:

Trailboss
Ms. Trailboss
Andy Zee
Vi
from_the_nek
snowmonster
RIDEr
Ms. RIDEr
2 friends of Andy Zee
Chris "The Weatherman" Bouchard and his friend
nekgirl?
the_original_trailboss?  

Did I miss anyone???


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 15, 2007)

Pretty sweet list... not that it matters to me (I'm faster than most skiers on the mountain), but am I the only snowboarder attending? If so, I love it. I spent a week in Vail with all skiers and blew their doors off...


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 15, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> If you are thinking of the trail that I know, it is probably skiable and it is downright gnarly....


 
Not on the trail map though, right?  If I recall the Mtn Biking trail right, it leads to the main road way past the resort...


----------



## thebigo (Feb 15, 2007)

> New list:
> 
> Trailboss
> Ms. Trailboss
> ...



Add me to the list, see you guys saturday morning.


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow... 14 AZ member and friends.  Does anybody know the record number of people attending a AZ outing?


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2007)

RIDEr said:


> Wow... 14 AZ member and friends. Does anybody know the record number of people attending a AZ outing?


 

We had close to 25 at Hunter 12/15/06. But considering the drive to Burke, this is shaping up real nicely! You think the whole mountain will be AZers?


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 15, 2007)

Love the Valentine's Day storm photo on Burke's website...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 15, 2007)

From Dawn patrol this morning :-D :-D :-D


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 15, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2007)

Holy sh^*!!!!  This is going to be interesting!!!  PM's to all tonight for logistics and general game plan.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 15, 2007)

I have a trip report from this morning up now too


----------



## andyzee (Feb 15, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> I have a trip report from this morning up now too


 
Hey, stop tracking our snow!!! :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Hey, stop tracking our snow!!! :lol:



I concur....from_the_nek did not get the court injunction, shutting down Burke Mountain until Saturday at 10am for our trek in order to preserve the snow????

:wink:

Methinks that there is PLENTY of snow up there and that Burke will be BUSY...but by Burke standards.  Maybe a five minute wait on lift lines.


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 15, 2007)

while the snow will be incredibly excellent packed and loose powder, please keep expectations in line as no good untracked powder lines will remain for this weekend. just don't shoot the messenger on that one!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 15, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> I concur....from_the_nek did not get the court injunction, shutting down Burke Mountain until Saturday at 10am for our trek in order to preserve the snow????
> 
> :wink:
> 
> Methinks that there is PLENTY of snow up there and that Burke will be BUSY...but by Burke standards.  Maybe a five minute wait on lift lines.



I'm wondering about the lines as well. I DON"T WANNA WAIT    :smash:
Hopefully things stay true to form and there are short lines. 5 minutes is way longer than I have waited any other day this year. Hopefully the stupid pass scnning that they are doing now doesn't create lines where there weren't any before. I haven't yet really seen a crowded day that has tested the process.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 15, 2007)

I realize I may be going a bit over board with the pow pics. There is a chance for some snow showers Friday night that could make for some pow turns. Obviously there won't be anything as deep as what we have seen the last couple of days (unless a couple of secret spots I know are still available  ). This is also the reason I'm going into the BC on Monday. Burke's trees are now wide open with a great base. I think Saturday is going to be sweet even without ear lob deep powder 8) .


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> while the snow will be incredibly excellent packed and loose powder, please keep expectations in line as no good untracked powder lines will remain for this weekend. just don't shoot the messenger on that one!



I was not representing that there would be untracked lines...just plenty of snow (i.e. base).


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 15, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> I was not representing that there would be untracked lines...just plenty of snow (i.e. base).


my comment was not in response to your posts... if anything, more so towards folks coming up for the weekend from the less snowy areas of the northeast.


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 15, 2007)

Loose powder will be more than I got while I was out in Vail... I'll take it.


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 15, 2007)

I love this report...

http://www.erh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapClick.php?CityName=East+Burke&state=VT&site=BTV


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 15, 2007)

PM sent to y'all with plans and more specific info.


----------



## koreshot (Feb 16, 2007)

Trailboss, can you put me down as tentative for Sunday... as in, please send me all the meeting place information and I will try to make it... i'll PM you as well.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2007)

Koreshot--

We're doing *Saturday.*  I may be doing *Sunday, but only for the morning.*


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 16, 2007)

Koreshot -
Ms RIDEr and I will be there all day on Sunday too.  I won't have access to email or this forum after 5pm today since I'll be traveling north, but will watch the forum until then if you are able to commit.


----------



## koreshot (Feb 16, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Koreshot--
> 
> We're doing *Saturday.*  I may be doing *Sunday, but only for the morning.*



trailboss, please copy me on the logistics anyway.  My first choice to ski somewhere in the MRG valley but if I don't find someone else to ski with I must just pull the trigger and driver over to Burke instead!

Rider, Sunday is still an option, but very unlikely.  If I am there, I will find a way to reach you through trailboss or something.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 16, 2007)

hrmmm...is it worth a 2 hr drive from manchester?  this is tough


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 16, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> hrmmm...is it worth a 2 hr drive from manchester?  this is tough



We'll be there either way... :beer:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2007)

Goblin84 said:


> hrmmm...is it worth a 2 hr drive from manchester?  this is tough




Silly question :-D


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 16, 2007)

im torn between stayin local or heading  up....so many options


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2007)

A lot more snow in this NEK of the woods


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 16, 2007)

from_the_NEK said:


> A lot more snow in this NEK of the woods




Spoken from someone who experienced it....


----------



## Goblin84 (Feb 16, 2007)

we will see where i end up and if i really want to leave at 5:30-6am for skiing....


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 16, 2007)

NH or bust (leaving now).... see everybody tomorrow.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 16, 2007)

RIDEr said:


> NH or bust (leaving now).... see everybody tomorrow.


 
Dude, wait......Burke is in VT!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 16, 2007)

Question:



Goblin84 said:


> hrmmm...is it worth a 2 hr drive from manchester? this is tough


 

Answer:



thetrailboss said:


> New list:
> 
> Trailboss
> Ms. Trailboss
> ...


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Feb 16, 2007)

Wow.  I just found out about this 20 minutes ago.  As it turns out, I'll be up there with a friend of mine and his fiance.  His house is at Sunapee, but I convinced him that burke would probably be the least crowded place within a reasonable drive from there on Saturday.  Not sure if we'll be able to maek the 10:00 meeting, but hopefully I'll run into some of you folks out on the hill.  I'd ask for a deep B/C tour guide, but my buddy's fiance won't be up for that and I can't bail on them.....again.  :lol: 

If anyone's looking, I'll be thje kook with the yallow jacket, black pants, red helmet, red/black camelback and yellow CMH Volkls.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 16, 2007)

That makes at LEAST 25 people that I know are headed to Burke tomorrow (between AZers, people from work, various other friends). Just to manage expectations...I have a feeling tomorrow could get a bit crowded :blink: so be prepared. 
This may be a very rare event if the lines are longer than five minutes. I don't think I have EVER waited longer than 10 minutes in the 6 years I've been skiing at Burke. Like I said before I may need to get VERY creative to find fresh lines tomorrow


----------



## andyzee (Feb 16, 2007)

I say anyone with radios tune into 3-13. I'm out of here see you all tomorrow!


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Feb 16, 2007)

Would love to meet up with you for a run or four so as to encourage that creativity.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 16, 2007)

Tin Woodsman said:


> Would love to meet up with you for a run or four so as to encourage that creativity.



FWIW we'll probably be taking lunch at 12:30 or so in Sherburne Lodge.  You won't be able to miss us in the AM.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 18, 2007)

Well in my opinion, Burkeapolooza II was a big success. Great conditions and great people. Trailboss gotta say it again dude, *Thanks For Everything!!* You're hospitality was really appreciated. It was a real pleasure meeting and skiing with everyone there this past Saturday. Koreshot, hope all is well with you.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, it was fun.  Thanks for coming!  If you didn't come, you really missed a spectacular day.  I did the Torch Light Parade later that night and skied from 8-3 today....I can barely walk!

TR's soon...


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 18, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> skied from 8-3 today....



Sorry we didn't get a chance to meet up today.  I was ready to go all day, but Ms RIDEr was in a little tough shape today so we stuck with the trails mainly... got her to hit the glades once.... 

Overall, the weekend was a fantastic time.  It was an absolute pleasure meeting and skiing with everybody all day Saturday.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 18, 2007)

thetrailboss said:


> Yes, it was fun. Thanks for coming! If you didn't come, you really missed a spectacular day. I did the Torch Light Parade later that night and skied from 8-3 today....I can barely walk!
> 
> TR's soon...


 
Hehe, we did Pico today, after all the powder yesterday, our legs were hurting a weeeeeee bit. But, sure not complaining. Can't wait for Burkeapolooza III  Has anyone heard anything about Koreshot?


----------



## RIDEr (Feb 18, 2007)

andyzee said:


> Has anyone heard anything about Koreshot?



Not yet, but I saw he posted to a few topics under the TR's


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2007)

OK, pics are now in for Saturday.  

*The gallery is HERE.*


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 18, 2007)

Some other teasers:


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 19, 2007)

Just got back from Vermont and on to a computer. Great weekend! Awesome day at Burke.

Thanks for being a great host, Trailboss. We appreciate your hospitality and for taking the time to show us the mountain you love. We've got to do this again. Sorry we weren't able to stay for the torch parade. You're right, I am Burke's newest fan! Regards to Ms. Trailboss.

Great to meet your, RIDEr. Hope your second day on the mountain was just as fun. Apres ski was fun too. Regards to Ms. RIDEr.

Andyzee, how was Pico today? Will definitely let you know when I visit K next so you can give me a guided tour. Regards to all.

Koreshot, hope you're ok. Let us know about your adventure out there.

from the nek, great meeting you. Someday, I may work up the skill (and courage) to hit the woods with you.

Little snowmonster (as she wants to be called) and I went to Sugarbush today. Snowed non-stop from the morning until they stopped spinning the lifts at 4 (great timing). Took andyzee's advice and headed for Mt. Ellen. It was crowded there but it was worse at Lincoln. The only way to have a 10 minute wait on the quads was to line up as a single. Seems like everyone who wanted to visit Sugarbush was there. Anyway, conditions were very good. I know now that I do not know how to ski powder. Will do a TR as soon as I am able.

Just want to say that the folks at Burkeapalooza II were awesome. Great bunch. Can't wait for Burkeapalooza III!


----------

